# cheap family holidays ireland



## lennonmelia (13 Jul 2011)

I have 4 children (4months - 8 years old), can anyone suggest places i can take them during the summer holidays. we live in dundalk and have a car. any ideas on days out or cheap holiday for a week in ireland. caravan hire anything. want to take them away for a break. help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mongola (13 Jul 2011)

Hi Lennonmelia,

Your question is quite vast and will depend on what YOU want to do & your budget really! Here are a few suggestions: 

You could go camping. There are a few camping facilities that also offer onsite entertainment for the children. (eaily found online) 
Rent a boat on the Shannon and stop in different towns
Self catering: endless options for that. 
Hotel stay: check out the Atlhone Bay Hotel which seems to have great deals this summer for families. They also have one free activity included as well. We stayed there recntly and were pleasantly surprised. We did not avail of the free boat cruise as it was lashing. (they also had wine tasting) 
There are many family orientated hotels that would have good deals. 
Ferrycarrig hotel? Kellys Resort but this is in a higher price rahge.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jul 2011)

Day trips from Dundalk ?

Funtasia in Drogheda
W5 in Belfast
National Aquatic Centre in/near Blanchardstown

Depends on what you mean by cheap. You'd get a holiday home, self-catering, from around €500 per week. After that, choose one that has good local amenities, e.g. Galway city.

Websites like rollercoaster for ROI or mumsnet for NI may have a set of recommendations.


----------



## lennonmelia (13 Jul 2011)

i am very keen to rent a holiday home in donegal. . .  tried a few sites just waiting on replies . . . .  what i am really looking for is somewhere close by the sea and also activities for children. budget is 600 euro for 1 week . . .


----------



## choccy (13 Jul 2011)

kilbroney national park just outside rostrevor county down is fantastic place- and less than 30 mins from you. its a very safe campsite- spotless toilets , playground suitable for toddlers, cafe, tennis courts, nature walks, a fairy glen, loads of young kids .....and its about 12 pound a night. very very safe for kids to run around- they don't let it fill up too much either. you have to book though as its very popular. 
its about 10 mins from newry. and you can pick up family tent plaus all the gear for 129 in halfords if you don't haveone. put the 4 month old in beside you and they will be grand- snug as a bug in a rug !


----------



## Sandals (14 Jul 2011)

try websites offering deals, see one on pigsback at minute for example (€299 instead of €610 for 5 Nights self-catering accommodation for up to 6 people at Ballyhoura Forest Luxury Homes in the Shannon Region!).  Heritage Ireland offer two for one discounts in many attraction if prebooked, tesco days out voucher excellent value. 

packed lunches are a brillant way of keeping costs down and can allow one to have a nice meal in the evening time. kids love the playgrounds and there are some lovely ones around the country,


----------



## TarfHead (14 Jul 2011)

lennonmelia said:


> i am very keen to rent a holiday home in donegal. . . tried a few sites just waiting on replies . . . . what i am really looking for is somewhere close by the sea and also activities for children. budget is 600 euro for 1 week . . .


 
We have gone back over the years for a house in Inishowen that is currently €500 per week. That one wouldn't suit you with 4 kids - just 2 bedrooms.

As far as kids activities are concerned .. 2 Blue Flag beaches, day trip into Derry, day trip to Giants Causeway (via Greencastle ferry), day trip to Glenveigh, at least one indoor play place that I can think of.


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Jul 2011)

Sandals said:


> try websites offering deals, see one on pigsback at minute for example (€299 instead of €610 for 5 Nights self-catering accommodation for up to 6 people at Ballyhoura Forest Luxury Homes in the Shannon Region!). Heritage Ireland offer two for one discounts in many attraction if prebooked, tesco days out voucher excellent value.
> 
> packed lunches are a brillant way of keeping costs down and can allow one to have a nice meal in the evening time. kids love the playgrounds and there are some lovely ones around the country,


 
Hi there, dont suppose you could post the link for that offier on pigsback, i cant find it and would be interested.
Thank you.


----------



## foxylady (14 Jul 2011)

andrew1977 said:


> Hi there, dont suppose you could post the link for that offier on pigsback, i cant find it and would be interested.
> Thank you.


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Sandals (14 Jul 2011)

[broken link removed]

I cant recommend it or anything, I was just giving you an example. Enjoy your break away....


----------



## andrew1977 (14 Jul 2011)

Thanks to you both for the links, will check it out

I am trying to find a 4-5 night break for me reasonably priced for 2 adults and 1 child ,aged 11.
Having to watch the pennies and factor in spending money for the week.
Will be trawling the web for any bargains or special offers which may pop us.


----------

